# addressbook from outlook express to Outlook 2010



## digipip (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi
I need to move a very complicated address book ( containing 3014 contacts) . This has been running in outlook express, and I need to have it running in outlook 2010. 
It is possible to export the addresses as a csv file. but then all the formating, and diffrent information is all gone. And it is one big mesh when i import the files to outlook. I have talked with microsoft several times, and they say, that there is no solution on this. Thats just sad !!! 
any one who knows any software that can take the address files and change them, into the grouping and format in outlook ???? 
Regards
Pia


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you map to the correct fields when importing from csv?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Have you tried exporting it as a WAB (Windows Address Book) file and then importing it in to outlook? When you say the "formatting", what do you mean? Is it just that some of the data fields are blank?


----------



## digipip (Nov 23, 2010)

I do not seem to have the option to import wab files into outlook 2010 ? Or is there a trick on this ? 
Regarding the fields , in the import session, I can use standard, or, move the selected item ( etc name, phone ) to the line in the box on the site. But I only have one single line to the left, containing all info on that current contact. when I move this line to the name field, it just looks all mest up , with all info in one line, comma seperated. So it does not seems to give me any usefull options on setting up the address info, in the correct fields to the right. 
In regards to the "formatting", I mean that the optional fields for adress, company name, phone etc. are left emty, and all info is inserted in the name line. ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Digipip,WAB is the OE format. I understand that you've created multiple fields to use OE as your database and unfortunately OE isn't the best program for this purpose. You could try to open OE and Outlook simultaneously (Resize to fit your screen) and drag the entire book into Outlook.


----------



## digipip (Nov 23, 2010)

yep, I know that wab is the OE format, but the my issue, is that the import in outlook can not see wab files. I can not have the OE running on the pc with Outlook, since it is windows 7, and moving the files from xp pc with OE. :4-dontkno


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

How about doing the transfer on your XP machine first (to whatever Outlook you have there, then bringing the AB back to 7? Alternatively, run 7 in XP Mode.


----------

